# Where can I get altima 2005 spark plug seals? Also Head gasket?



## fezz4734 (Feb 26, 2013)

Alright so I have found oil inside my spark plug and cylinder and stuff and now I am on the hunt to find exactly what I need and found out I need spark plug seal or called spark plug tube seals. I have searched many websites and gone to auto stores to check for the seal that prevent oil from going into the spark plugs but have found none. I have a Nissan Altima 2005 108k miles and this is causing my cylinder 2 to misfire because it is the only cylinder with oil and is misfiring. Any place I can get these? Gone to autozone and no luck :/ will I need to go to the Nissan dealership? I heard they sell a whole set of stuff I don't need just for these seals? If someone can help it would be great and it's a 4 cylinder Altima. What would be everything I need just the tube seals? Any other rings I need in case I have to renew?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check this thread:
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/173154-x-trail-t30-rocker-cover-valve.html


----------

